# Sprained Foot? (resolved)



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 1, 2010)

Description: New Zealand cross, 7 1/2 lbs.

Age: almost 3 years old.

Sex: Neutered male

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition:

Gus was playing in the backyard today and a cat came intoour yard and he panicked and ran rightinto the NICpen fence.Now he's favouring his right front paw and won't put much, if any, weight on it. I picked him up and felt his foreleg and paw and he freaked out as soon as I touched his paw, so I'm guessing that's what's hurt. 

What can I do? (Incidentally, it's a holiday here in Canada, so I don't think any vets are open.)

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry this didn't get any replies yesterday.

How's he doing today?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep him in a confined area so that he cannot use the leg

If he freaked out when you touched it it could be broken (worst case scenario) or a bad sprain

Go to the vet atthe next possible opportunityand in the meantime let him "rest" it
is he still eating and drinking and pooping ?

if not he could be in pain 
You could give himbaby strength liquid ibuprofen butI don't know the dosage for it so wait until someone else chimes in on that


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

He hasn't lost his appetite at all.I managed to bunny burrito him and ice it a bit. Then I confined him to his cage (with lots of blankets on the bottom to make it cushiony) all day yesterday and overnight. I did wish I had some appropriate pain killer/anti-inflammatory on hand. But I didn't know what I could safely give him.

But this morning he seemedMUCH better. He's putting weight on his foot now and hardly limping. I can tell it's still sore (he still growls at me if I try to touch it),but obviously it's not broken. (Thank goodness! If he'd been the same or worsethis morning, I'd have called the vet and got him in right away!)

Thanks again!

Rue


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad he's looking better. Still keep a close eye on it and maybe still confine him to a smaller space than usual for another few days. Lots of treats will probably help  hehe 

Hope Gus feels better! 

Jen


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Jen.

I let him out for about an hour this morning, then put him back in his cage. He's back out again, but snoozing under the table. But I'll watch he's not too active. Gotta let that foot rest!

:sickbunny:

Thanks again!

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

For future reference, the dosing for ibuprofen can be found at
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had 2 cali's "sprain" their legs.. I have also had one rabbit with a broken leg.. he's got rods and pins.. and a third was broken so bad. he is now a 3 legged rabbit..I also had one I reset myself, and he is fine..

As for the sprains.. both were cage incidents.. they got their legs caught either going in or coming out of their cage and freaked out...both animals limped..

I ended up vet wrapping the leg .. and giving them ibuprofen.. and putting them in a single head show carrier for 24 hours with water and hay and snacks..

For me, the key was immobilization..but I am just speaking strictly for myself...

Best of luck..


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Gus seems to be almost 100% today. He was limping a tiny bit this mornning, but by thisevening he was binkying, so he must be feeling better! 

Rue


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 5, 2010)

How's Gus today?

Jan


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kepe him a carrier where he can't move till heals. This will help it heal much faster. If you don't, chances are he will damage the leg more. Id also supervise him while he is outside from now on.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

He's feeling 100% now. He doesn't even flinch when I touchhis foot now.

FWIW, he was being supervised at the time--my husband was outside with him! :shock:

That cat often sits on our fence and watches Gus (I don't think he knows what he is!). I'm not sure why he chose to hop into our backyard that day. He's never tried to come into our yard when it's just Gus out there. I think he's asscared of Gus as Gus is of him! Because as fast as Gus ran inside, the cat ran out of the yard! :laughsmiley:

It's just really unfortunate Gus chose to go THROUGH the fence instead of around it! :rollseyes

Anyway, I'll be chasing that cat away every time I see it from now on. :grumpy

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## layadeolunike (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm having same experience with my dutch, she withdraws the right hand when I touches it. And have been wondering what I can use for her.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 27, 2020)

layadeolunike said:


> I'm having same experience with my dutch, she withdraws the right hand when I touches it. And have been wondering what I can use for her.


What happened to her foot? Is she eating and pooping normally?


----------

